
Show HN: UX Guide – Design Better User Experiences (Learn UX Design) - lillukka
https://stayintech.com/info/uxguide
======
brudgers
This appears to be more of a blog post because there does not appear to be
anything at the other end of the link to try out. Things that the community
can try out are in the spirit of "Show HN" guidelines.

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

